# DS #2541: Fire Emblem : Shin Ankoku Ryu to Hikari no Ken (Japan)



## JPH (Aug 5, 2008)

^^ndsrelease-3502^^


----------



## pilotwangs (Aug 5, 2008)

I shall wait for the English version.


----------



## JPH (Aug 5, 2008)

Screenshots here

*Trailer:*



Sorry, DieForIt, my source said that this release didn't pre when you posted it (and my source is reliable...I'll fix it in a second).


----------



## MR_COW (Aug 5, 2008)

Sweet art, when does this come out in the US?


----------



## Sephi (Aug 5, 2008)

I checked this release's script folder, no extra languages :


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Aug 5, 2008)

pilotwangs said:
			
		

> I shall wait for the English version.


----------



## Awdofgum (Aug 5, 2008)

I wanna wait, but I'll probably end up playing this tonight.


----------



## GameDragon (Aug 5, 2008)

I didn't particularly care for the art design change for the game from looking at the screenshots. I guess I'll take the time to see how I like it.


----------



## Artheido (Aug 5, 2008)

ojsinnerz said:
			
		

> pilotwangs said:
> 
> 
> 
> > I shall wait for the English version.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 5, 2008)

Seazn said:
			
		

> ojsinnerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's good playable in Japanese


----------



## TheRocK (Aug 5, 2008)

Looks just like the GBA games, somehow I was expecting a bit more, but oh well... it's still a very good game.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 5, 2008)

I CANT FIND IT!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





may just wait but... I may not.
looks great, I want a good long lifespan from this


----------



## Prime (Aug 5, 2008)

Seazn said:
			
		

> ojsinnerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## arcademaster (Aug 5, 2008)

MR_COW said:
			
		

> Sweet art








The new art style makes them look like totally lifeless plactic puppets.


----------



## Rod (Aug 5, 2008)

Sweet. I'll just wait until GRID comes out to test this one as well.


----------



## Jackreyes (Aug 5, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> Seazn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jax (Aug 5, 2008)

Jackreyes said:
			
		

> Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 0nyx (Aug 5, 2008)

Jackreyes said:
			
		

> Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 5, 2008)

Not again


----------



## -GJ- (Aug 5, 2008)

Jackreyes said:
			
		

> Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


or maybe not..

moehahahahah chainbreak..


----------



## jaguares (Aug 5, 2008)

Unexpected release, I think I'm about to cry


----------



## cruddybuddy (Aug 5, 2008)

Jackreyes said:
			
		

> Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c-c-c-combo remaker!


----------



## Oath (Aug 6, 2008)

.... The battle sprites make me want to punt a baby.... then puke


----------



## ace214 (Aug 6, 2008)

ninjaice15 said:
			
		

> .... The battle sprites make me want to punt a baby.... then puke


I agree. It's like they spent all the time on the cutscene faces...


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 6, 2008)

Why isn't there a slew of people posting. I thought this game would go to the 100 post mark in 2 hours.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 6, 2008)

i thought this would have 100% rating. what is wrong? it looks like the GBA versions which Is fice with me because those are the games I like


----------



## SylvWolf (Aug 6, 2008)

It's Fire Emblem, it'll play great, but people have been turned off by the graphics since the beginning. I though they looked great and definitely match the new console and generation, but some people can't let go of the GBA sprites.


----------



## starfox468 (Aug 6, 2008)

Niice!!
Is this actually good?


----------



## Riz123 (Aug 6, 2008)

I prefer the gba sprites BUT since it's fire emblem I'll give them the benefit of the doubt!

Any news on an english release date? ^^


----------



## Rictrunks (Aug 6, 2008)

Famitsu gived this game 34/40 score.
I think this score is very good.
Famitsu Scores Archive: http://fs.finalfantasytr.com


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 6, 2008)

Anyone have a menus translation?


----------



## RedIce (Aug 6, 2008)

How I wish they had kept the GBA sprites instead of this god awful plastic look.


----------



## pakoito (Aug 6, 2008)

Sangoku Shi Taisen Ten got a 32/40 and that thread is deserted. I hate sagas. NO, NEXT ONE WON'T BE AS GOOD AS LAST. ¡FIRST ONE WILL ALWAYS BE THE BEST!


----------



## DespizingU (Aug 6, 2008)

Damn...I love this series. There just isn't a better series for strategy, story, and characters. This just sucks that it's not in English.


----------



## kaoken (Aug 6, 2008)

sweetness new FE game


----------



## Celice (Aug 6, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Anyone have a menus translation?


What'cha need?  There's not much to a Fire Emblem game--all eleven games seem to have never changed their menu and gameplay system, so once you play one, you can pretty much play them all ^^


----------



## squall23 (Aug 6, 2008)

DespizingU said:
			
		

> Damn...I love this series. There just isn't a better series for strategy, story, and characters. This just sucks that it's not in English.


Well then, you obviously have never played a traditional Super Robot Wars game before.  The only thing better about FE than SRW is story.  I'm not hating on FE, I've been play FE since FE4, but I just don't think FE gets anywhere close to the quality of SRW games.


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 6, 2008)

We need a translation ASAP, as there's still now word on an English release date.  Hell, there's still no word on an English release at all.


----------



## celentt (Aug 6, 2008)

pakoito said:
			
		

> Sangoku Shi Taisen Ten got a 32/40 and that thread is deserted. I hate sagas. NO, NEXT ONE WON'T BE AS GOOD AS LAST. ¡FIRST ONE WILL ALWAYS BE THE BEST!
> 
> That's because people here are sheep
> 
> ...



What are you spewing? bland repeatetive medieval setting vs amalgamated SR plots


----------



## leetcakes (Aug 6, 2008)

anyone knows how to recruit this person in stage 3, he has long dark brown straight hair, uses a sword, seems to dodge axes pretty good. the level when you get the female white mage who can teleport allies around. i do not know which guy to talk to him with

edit
got it, fyi use the girl on the unicorn, dint expect her to be the one, since she was used last level


----------



## Jaems (Aug 6, 2008)

The battle sequences are kinda lame. Not as flashy or as cool-lookin as the GBA ones.
But w/e, I had the same problem with the console versions. I'll just hafta get over it.


----------



## Tenkaichi (Aug 6, 2008)

pakoito said:
			
		

> Sangoku Shi Taisen Ten got a 32/40 and that thread is deserted. I hate sagas. NO, NEXT ONE WON'T BE AS GOOD AS LAST. ¡FIRST ONE WILL ALWAYS BE THE BEST!


Sangoku isn't translated. Neither is this but IMO more people know about *Fire Emblem* than a game with cards - which looks like it would rock if it was translated, especially for DS. The actual arcade game was brought to Gameworks near me but all in Japanese... I don't have the time to memorize what's on all the cards, and I want to know but it's not in English. Cripes. But I have a lot of friends that collect the cards and play the actual game though.


----------



## SonicRax (Aug 6, 2008)

This game = WANT. But... Need to wait for either a translation patch (which could be likely), or the English version (which is also quite likely, as we never really recieved the very original Fire Emblem, which this is a remake of).


----------



## Wekker (Aug 6, 2008)

the moment i saw the first screenshot of fire emblem, i thought it might just beta versions
the gba sprite is really the best, better than the console versions,

EDIT:  	 Translated Name is misspelled;  	 Fire Emblem: Shadown Dragons and the Blade of Light
it should be Shadow
and on the other side, i think it really should be "New" Shadow Dragons and the Blade of Light, since the kanji on the game cover indicate that.


----------



## squall23 (Aug 6, 2008)

How can anybody like the GBA's battles?  They suck compared to the battles in FE 4 and 5.  Now THOSE actually look like a fight, with the characters moving in a big battlefield, unlike the GBA one where the characters are just side-by-side waiting to attack/be hit.


----------



## zeckyD (Aug 6, 2008)

2541_Fire_Emblem_Shin_Ankokuryuu_to_Hikari_no_Ken_JPN_NDS-Caravan : this version don't work on 2 supercard st-2 differents (SD and microSD) it freeze just before the first battle. Did someone make it work on his supercard ? Need help please


----------



## crappi3pappy (Aug 6, 2008)

http://www.evilshare.com/65af4f8e-b4f5-102...4f-000b6aa2a5f8

Supercard slot-2 fix...  

Amended 2541 - Flame Emblem battle card game screen bug 
Optimize DMA read and write the wrong part of the problem.
Corresponding patch all the slot2 SC-cards


----------



## zeckyD (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks crappi3pappy !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! it works perfectly ! (replace the older file in supercard dir by the new one)


----------



## Satangel (Aug 6, 2008)

I'll DL it, but prolly won't play it untill English is out :-)


----------



## Trolly (Aug 6, 2008)

Yeah, shame they changed the art, that kinda makes Fire Emblem. But w/e, I love Fire Emblem and I've been waiting too long for a handheld release to ignore the Japanese version, I have to play it NAO!


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 6, 2008)

<!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░░░░░ÂÂÂÂ░░░░░ÂÂÂÂ ░░ÂÂÂÂÂÂ░░░░ÂÂÂÂÂÂ░░░░ÂÂÂÂ░░░░░ÂÂÂÂÂÂ░░░░░
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░░░▓█▓░ÂÂ░░░▓█▓░ÂÂ ░░▓░ÂÂÂÂ░░░▓█▓░ÂÂ ░░▓█▓░ÂÂ░░░▓█▓░ÂÂ ░░░░▓█▓░
ÂÂÂÂ ░░▓▓███▓░░░░▓███▓░░░▓███▓░░░░░▓███▓░░░░░▓██▓░░░░▓███▓░░░░░░░▓██▓░
ÂÂÂÂ░░▓██▓░░░░░▓██▓██▓░░▓██▓██▓░░▓██▓██▓░░▓█▓░██▓░░▓██▓██▓░▓▓▓░░░▓██▓░
ÂÂÂÂ░▓██▓░░░░░▓██▓░██▓░▓██▓░██▓░▓██▓░██▓░▓██▓░██▓░▓██▓░██▓░▓███▓░▓██▓░
ÂÂÂÂ░▓██▓░░░░░▓██▓███▓░▓██▓██▓░░▓██▓███▓░▓██▓░██▓░▓██▓███▓░▓██░█▓▓██▓░
ÂÂÂÂ░▓██▓░░░░░▓███░██▓░▓██▓░██▓░▓███░██▓░▓██▓░██▓░▓███░██▓░▓██░██░██▓░
ÂÂÂÂ░▓██▓▓██▓░▓██▓░██▓░▓██▓░██▓░▓██▓░██▓░▓██▓░██▓░▓██▓░██▓░▓██▓░█░██▓░
ÂÂÂÂ░▓██▓██▓░░▓██▓░██▓░▓██▓░██▓░▓██▓░██▓░▓██▓░██▓░▓██▓░██▓░▓██▓░████▓░
ÂÂÂÂ░▓███▓░░ ░▓██▓░██▓░▓██▓░██▓░▓██▓░██▓░▓██▓██▓░░▓██▓░██▓░▓██▓░▓██▓░░
ÂÂÂÂ░▓█▓░░ÂÂ ░▓█▓░▓██▓░▓█▓░▓██▓░▓█▓░▓██▓░░▓▓█▓░░░░▓█▓░▓██▓░▓█▓░░░▓▓░░
ÂÂÂÂ░░▓░░ÂÂÂÂ ░▓░░▓██▓░░▓░░▓██▓░░▓░░▓██▓░░▓░░░ÂÂ ░░▓░░▓██▓░▓█▓░░░░░
ÂÂÂÂ░░░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ░ ░░▓█▓░ ░ ░░▓█▓░ ░░░░▓█▓░░░░ÂÂÂÂÂÂ░░░░░▓█▓░ ▓░░░
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ░░░ÂÂÂÂ ░░░░ÂÂÂÂÂÂ░░░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ░░░░
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ░▒░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ░
ÂÂC a r a v a nÂÂÂÂÂÂ███░ÂÂ░▒█████▒ÂÂÂÂ ░▓███▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂP R E S E N T S
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▒███████▒ ░ÂÂ▒███▒▓███▒
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░▒██▓░▓██░ ░████▒ ▓█████░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ░░▒▒▓█████░
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ████▒▒▒▓███▒ÂÂ░████▒ ▒█▒░▒███▓░█████████▓▒▒░
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▒██░ ▒███▒ ▓██ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▒██▒▒████████▓▒░░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░░
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░██░ÂÂ█████░▒███▒░ÂÂ ░█████████████████▓▓▓▓▓▓▓████████▒
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ██░ÂÂ ░▒░ÂÂ██▒░████████▒░███████████▓▓▒▒▒░
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ███████▒░ÂÂ ░▒██████▒░▒█████████▒ÂÂÂÂ░░░░░▒▒▒███████▒▒▒
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░███▓████████▓░ ░▓████▒░░░░▒████▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░▒██▒
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▓█▒ÂÂ▒▒▒████████▓▒▒░░░░░░░▒███████▒
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ████████░███▒░░░░░░░░░░░░▒██████████░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▒███▓
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▒███████████▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█████████████░ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▒██▒ ▒██░
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▒███████▒█░ ███▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒███████████████▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▒██ÂÂÂÂ░██ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░▓██▓░
ÂÂÂÂ ▒██▒░███░▒█▒ÂÂ███▒▒▒▒▒▒▓████████████████████░ÂÂÂÂ ██▒ÂÂÂÂ▒█▌ÂÂÂÂ░████
ÂÂ▒██▒ÂÂ███░░██▒ÂÂ ▒████████████████████████▒░███░ÂÂÂÂ ▓█▒ÂÂÂÂ██░ÂÂ░███▒
▐█▒ÂÂ▒██▓ ▒██▒ÂÂÂÂ░██████████████████████▒░░▒███░ÂÂÂÂ ▒██▌ÂÂ▒█▓ ░███▒
ÂÂÂÂ░███░░███░ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓███████████████████▒░░░░███▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▒██░▓█▒▒███▓
ÂÂ ▓███ ░██▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ░████████████████▒░░░░░░▓███▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ░███████▒
ÂÂ▐██▒ ▓██░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ░████████▒▒▒░░░░░░░░░░██████░ÂÂÂÂÂÂ░███░
ÂÂ ▒ÂÂ███░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ░██▒░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▒███████▓ÂÂÂÂ░███▒
ÂÂÂÂ ███▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▓██▒░░░░░░░░░░▒▓████████████▓███▒
ÂÂÂÂ▐██▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓████████████████▓░ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░░
ÂÂÂÂ ░░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ░▓█████▒▒░

ÂÂ┌░■▀▀▀ ▀▀▀▀▀▀ÂÂÂÂ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀ÂÂÂÂ▀▀▀ÂÂ▀▀ ▀ ■
ÂÂ││▌ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ░░░░▒▒▒▒▓ÂÂRELEASE iNFOÂÂ▓▒▒▒▒░░░░
ÂÂ└░■▄▄▄ ▄▄▄ÂÂ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ÂÂÂÂ ▄▄▄▄▄▄ÂÂ▄▄ ▄ ■
ÂÂ ░░░
ÂÂ┌▒▒▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂGAME - Fire_Emblem_Shin_Ankokuryuu_to
ÂÂ│▓▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Hikarino_Ken_JPN_NDS-Caravan
ÂÂ│▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ SUPPLiER..: Caravan
ÂÂ│▌ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ RiPPER....: Caravan
ÂÂ│▌ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ PACKAGER..: Caravan
ÂÂ│▌ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ FiLENAME..: cvn-fesa
ÂÂ│▌ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ GENRE.....: Simulation
ÂÂ│▌ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ORiGiN....: JPN
ÂÂ│▌ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ iMAGE.....: .NDS
ÂÂ│▌ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ PLATFORM..: Nintendo DS
ÂÂ│▌ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ RLS DATE..: 2008/08/06
ÂÂ│▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ SHOP DATE.: 2008/08/07
ÂÂ│▓▓
ÂÂ└▒▒▒
ÂÂ ░░░
ÂÂ┌░■▀▀▀ ▀▀▀▀▀▀ÂÂÂÂ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀ÂÂ ▀▀▀ÂÂ▀▀ ▀ ■
ÂÂ││▌ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░░░░▒▒▒▒▓ÂÂGAME iNFOÂÂ▓▒▒▒▒░░░░
ÂÂ└░■▄▄▄ ▄▄▄ÂÂ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ÂÂÂÂ▄▄▄▄▄▄ÂÂ▄▄ ▄ ■
ÂÂ ░░░
ÂÂ┌▒▒▒
ÂÂ│▓▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂ http://www.nintendo.co.jp/ds/yfej/
ÂÂ│▓
ÂÂ│▌
ÂÂ│▓
ÂÂ│▓▓
ÂÂ└▒▒▒
ÂÂ ░░░
ÂÂ┌░■▀▀▀ ▀▀▀▀▀▀ÂÂÂÂ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀ÂÂ ▀▀▀ÂÂ▀▀ ▀ ■
ÂÂ││▌ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░░░░▒▒▒▒▓ÂÂNOTESÂÂ▓▒▒▒▒░░░░
ÂÂ└░■▄▄▄ ▄▄▄ÂÂ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ÂÂÂÂ▄▄▄▄▄▄ÂÂ▄▄ ▄ ■
ÂÂ ░░░
ÂÂ┌▒▒▒
ÂÂ│▓▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂ Caravan respect Takahashi Meijin. He is Champion.
ÂÂ│▓
ÂÂ│▌ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂHe can push a button continuously no less than 16 times
ÂÂ│▓
ÂÂ│▓▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂ in 1 second. It's sooooooooooooo great!!
ÂÂ└▒▒▒
ÂÂ ░░░
ÂÂ┌░■▀▀▀ ▀▀▀▀▀▀ÂÂÂÂ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀ÂÂ ▀▀▀ÂÂ▀▀ ▀ ■
ÂÂ││▌ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░░░░▒▒▒▒▓ÂÂGREETiNGSÂÂ▓▒▒▒▒░░░░
ÂÂ└░■▄▄▄ ▄▄▄ÂÂ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ÂÂÂÂ▄▄▄▄▄▄ÂÂ▄▄ ▄ ■
ÂÂ ░░░
ÂÂ┌▒▒▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂ KALISTO , ECHELON , Project X , MODE7 , Rising Sun
ÂÂ│▓▓
ÂÂ│▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ JCT , eNRAGE , DOLMEXICA , KANiMOGE , GeNiuS , WjR
ÂÂ│▌
ÂÂ│▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ DMU , ARTiSAN , STARCUBE , Lightforce , USA , MUPS
ÂÂ│▓▓
ÂÂ└▒▒▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂand All Friends.
ÂÂ ░░░
ÂÂ┌░■▀▀▀ ▀▀▀▀▀▀ÂÂÂÂ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀ÂÂ ▀▀▀ÂÂ▀▀ ▀ ■
ÂÂ││▌ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░░░░▒▒▒▒▓ÂÂNOTESÂÂ▓▒▒▒▒░░░░
ÂÂ└░■▄▄▄ ▄▄▄ÂÂ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ÂÂÂÂ▄▄▄▄▄▄ÂÂ▄▄ ▄ ■
ÂÂ ░░░
ÂÂ┌▒▒▒
ÂÂ│▓▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂ * Yours is mine, and mine is mine too.
ÂÂ│▓
ÂÂ│▌ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ* Let's carry out doing a game by 1 hour per day.
ÂÂ│▓
ÂÂ│▓▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂ * A good child need to play outside.
ÂÂ└▒▒▒
ÂÂ ░░░
ÂÂ┌░■▀▀▀ ▀▀▀▀▀▀ÂÂÂÂ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀ÂÂ ▀▀▀ÂÂ▀▀ ▀ ■
ÂÂ││▌ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ░░░░▒▒▒▒▓ ALWAYS REMEMBER ▓▒▒▒▒░░░░
ÂÂ└░■▄▄▄ ▄▄▄ÂÂ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ÂÂÂÂ▄▄▄▄▄▄ÂÂ▄▄ ▄ ■
ÂÂ ░░░
ÂÂ┌▒▒▒ÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂ│▓▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂ│▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂ│▌ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂIf you like it, BUY THE ORIGINAL! 
ÂÂ│▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂ│▓▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂ└▒▒▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂ┌░░░
ÂÂ└░■▄▄▄ ▄▄▄▄▄ [[email protected]om] ▄▄ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ [nfo/ Ne_KokimU]+ ▄▄ ▄ ■

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░██████▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░█░
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ░▐███▓░ ░██▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂC a r a v a nÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ░█▓
ÂÂÂÂ░▐███▓░ÂÂÂÂ░██ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ░█▒
ÂÂ ░███▓░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░▄█████▒░██ ░██▒░▄█████▒░██▓ÂÂ░▐█░▄█████▒░██░▄███▒ÂÂ ░██▒
ÂÂ░███▓░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░▐█▓░ ░█ÂÂ░█░██▓░▐█▓░ ░█ÂÂ░█▓ ░▐█░▐█▓░ ░█ÂÂ░▐█▓ ░██▒ÂÂ░██▒
ÂÂ░██▓░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░▐█▓░ÂÂ░█▓ ░██▓ ░▐█▓░ÂÂ░█▓ ░█▓░▐█░▐█▓░ÂÂ░█▓░▐█▓░ÂÂ░█▓ ░██▒
░▐██▓░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░█▓░ÂÂ░██▓░██▓░ ░█▓░ÂÂ░██▓ ░█░█▓ ░█▓░ÂÂ░██▓▐█▓░ÂÂ░██▓ ░██▒
░▐██▓░ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░█████▓ ░█░██░█▓░ ░███ÂÂ░█░██░██▓ÂÂ░████ ░█░██▓░ ░▄██▒▓ ░█▒
ÂÂ░▐██▄░ÂÂÂÂ░████▓ÂÂ░███▓░ÂÂ░████▓ ░█████▓░ÂÂ░████▓░ ░████▓ ░████▓░ ░██▒
ÂÂÂÂ▓████████▓░░░ÂÂÂÂÂÂ█████▓░░░ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▓█████▓░░░ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▓███▓░░▓████▓░░

ÂÂÂÂÂÂsince 2002ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂlast updated 2004.01.19<!--c2--></div><!--ec2-->

NFO here


----------



## Trolly (Aug 6, 2008)

Just started playing it, and this game feels truly hollow with no understanding of the story, you're just trundling random units around the battlefield without knowing who they are. And with the focus pulled away from that, the artistic direction seems worse. It looks like horribly bland CGI. It's not just the charcter models and battle animations either, the scenery and generally everything looks horrible.

I'm gonna reserve my total judgment for the English release, but right now, I'm feeling pretty disappointed, especially considering how bloody long it's taken them to make a DS game. How on Earth do you go from 3 GBA games and a GameCube game in 3 years to 1 Wii game and 1 DS game is 3/4 years? And the DS and Wii games certainly don't have added quality or production value to show for it!

EDIT: Actually, I was a bit quick to judge. The graphics are okay once you get used to them, but still nothing on the GBA graphics.


----------



## Celice (Aug 6, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> How can anybody like the GBA's battles? They suck compared to the battles in FE 4 and 5. Now THOSE actually look like a fight, with the characters moving in a big battlefield, unlike the GBA one where the characters are just side-by-side waiting to attack/be hit.


Heal yeah.  While the GBA games were tailored in a cartoony style, so as to fit the handheld environment and setting, nothing beats the multiple-animation strikes of the fourth and fifth Fire Emblem.  Warrior in the GBA game spins like a fairy and flies at the enemy.  FE4/5, they're leaping through the freakin' air to smash your head in with their axe.

Also, if anyone is interested in translating, or knowing the story, the script, everything that hasn't been added in, is a complete lift from the original game.  As that game has had its script out forever, in English to boot, one could reference that, or even insert it into the game with a small amount of tweaking, of course.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 6, 2008)

Celice said:
			
		

> Also, if anyone is interested in translating, or knowing the story, the script, everything that hasn't been added in, is a complete lift from the original game.  As that game has had its script out forever, in English to boot, one could reference that, or even insert it into the game with a *small amount of tweaking*, of course.


Thanks for the good laugh...


----------



## Celice (Aug 6, 2008)

Just the usual business >.>  Formatting with the correct control codes, relocating data if necessary, correct font use, expanding any drawn tables, if needed to fit more tiles, as well as working with the relevant code (this has plagued much of the Fire Emblem series, the limited text available to view).


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 6, 2008)

the first (stages) are good playable, but the other stages are very difficult


----------



## leetcakes (Aug 6, 2008)

for chapter seven, there are these 3 pegasus knightress, and 1 girl mounted on a dragon
they all are characters with a face
how do i recruit them? they dont ever attack you, they get into a triangle position with the dragon in the middle, then a few turns later , a dialog appears, and they seem to have flew away. any ideas what to do?


----------



## Celice (Aug 6, 2008)

Minerva is the Dragon Knight, and Poala is the green-hair, Katua the blue, and Est the pink.  They come later on the in game--Minerva I think has Marth speak to her.  Katua and Poala come in on their own at the start of a later chapter.  And Est comes towards the end of the game with kick-ass growth rates.

Of note, if a unit is able to speak to another, when you're moving, the tile under the unit wanting to talk will be tinted orange.  In other words, if Marth could talk to Minerva, when Abel moves, Minerva will not be tinted, but when Marth does, she will.  I'm not sure if you can see all capable units without being next to them, though--if you select Marth to move, any units he'd be able to talk to would be highlighted, no matter the range.


----------



## leetcakes (Aug 6, 2008)

i understand the part about tinted orange, thats how i find out, but the problem is the dragon knight is unreachable, she is surrounded by mountain terrain which marth cannot walk on i belive and i also remember i did try using marth, it wasnt "talkable"


----------



## Celice (Aug 6, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> *They come later on the in game*--Minerva I think has Marth speak to her.


You don't get them in that chapter :/


----------



## DespizingU (Aug 7, 2008)

squall23 said:
			
		

> DespizingU said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Which ones would you recommend/? I tried the GBA ones, but couldn't really get into them. Maybe I'll give them another shot.

But from all the strategy games I have played, the FE series is definitely my favorite. I consider them to be the "whole package".


----------



## omegablade45 (Aug 7, 2008)

zeckyD said:
			
		

> 2541_Fire_Emblem_Shin_Ankokuryuu_to_Hikari_no_Ken_JPN_NDS-Caravan : this version don't work on 2 supercard st-2 differents (SD and microSD) it freeze just before the first battle. Did someone make it work on his supercard ? Need help please
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yea i had the same problem
but i quite dont get it
can u explain it please? id really appreciate it


----------



## leetcakes (Aug 7, 2008)

omgeablade, put the downloaded file into super cards software directory
should be
program files > SC
overwrite the old one


----------



## omegablade45 (Aug 7, 2008)

alright ill give it a try
i just hope it works


----------



## omegablade45 (Aug 7, 2008)

actually 
i have another question 
from my brother
he wants to know if there is a way to play this on a flash card for his ds
i dont know if i should be asking that here but its a just a question of curiosity


----------



## Cecil_PL (Aug 7, 2008)

Okay, so I'm using an R4, and the game works fine, but whenever I go into the 4th Prologue mission, it freezes, anyone having this problem? The main story works fine though, and can someone explain to me the selection of stars when you start a new game from Ch. 1?


----------



## leetcakes (Aug 7, 2008)

um... the same way you play it on a supercard if they have a software, if not it should be drag and drop


----------



## omegablade45 (Aug 7, 2008)

well me and my bro both have ez flash V
but when my brother tested it
it froze up every time i went to battle
we're stumped as to what to do from here
but yea if anyone knows how to play it on the ez flash
please inform me
my brother really wanted to play this game and the only thing we cant get past is the freezing


----------



## omegablade45 (Aug 7, 2008)

so does anyone have an idea on how to fix this problem?


----------



## leetcakes (Aug 7, 2008)

that would probably require a firmware update, also make sure you have the latest one, it can be found at gbatemp or their website


----------



## omegablade45 (Aug 7, 2008)

well i was told that by someone else
so i updated both my brothers and mine
and tested the game
and it still freezes


----------



## Celice (Aug 7, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> The main story works fine though, and can someone explain to me the selection of stars when you start a new game from Ch. 1?


The left selection, blue I think, is Normal Mode, which is essentially an easy and laid-back tutorial mode.  On the right is Hard Mode, which sports five separate difficulties


----------



## leetcakes (Aug 7, 2008)

i think you need to wait for a firmware update, try their forums if there is.
if there some save type settings you can tweak? if yes, try them


----------



## madshredder (Aug 8, 2008)

man the graphics for this game suck.... I was really hoping for something more these graphics look like they came from the GBA Engine... By the look of the video it isn't even 3d or pretty bad 3d if it is...  I could care less about the art of the people since you barely see those, what I do care about is the sprites and the landscape....  You could have made it look like final fantasy tactics at least with the special battle screen done a bit more.


----------



## Lumstar (Aug 8, 2008)

DS is similar enough to GBA, that direct ports of GBA graphics and sound can be made literally indistinguishable to an untrained human.


----------



## leetcakes (Aug 8, 2008)

i love the arenas, money + EXP =]]


----------



## Wekker (Aug 8, 2008)

i forgot to say that i hate remakes, Because the game developers never add the New Stuffs ( like skills on FE9, FE10 , and other new element )
personally i wish for better graphic style + new element that also has been introduced on the recent FE games, because for those those who played FE 6 to FE 10 is revolution in the game element, from FE10 to FE11 (FE DS ) is a downward... ,

Edit: i am sure my post count was over the 100  ~~


----------



## Celice (Aug 9, 2008)

That defeats the purpose of a remake like this though :/  It was intended to be the original game as much as possible, while adding certain new features like the class swap and the like.  Call it nostalgic, or maybe IS wanted to correct the remake in Monshou (FE3)--it had removed a number of things and tweaked the game slightly, the DS remake not so much :/


----------



## leetcakes (Aug 9, 2008)

what system was FE3 on?


----------



## Satangel (Aug 9, 2008)

I think the SNES and on Virtual Console


----------



## Celice (Aug 10, 2008)

Yep.  The Super Famicom, and it was released on the Virtual Console service months ago.  Recently the fifth game was, so Fire Emblem 3, 4, and 5 are all on the Wii.


----------



## aznanimefreak1 (Aug 13, 2008)

I have a translation patch for this game. Just follow my sig. The patch isn't fully done yet but its better than nothing.


----------



## Overwhelming (Aug 14, 2008)

Damn! The english version will only come out in 2009. And the european version even later (summer 2009)!

That will be a long wait.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Good news! www.game.net says the game will be released two days from now! In Europe!

Is it a bug?!


----------



## DeMoN (Dec 3, 2008)

Overwhelming said:
			
		

> Good news! www.game.net says the game will be released two days from now! In Europe!
> 
> Is it a bug?!


Nope, it's just extremely weird.  (Because US doesn't get it until 2009)
And it appears that some people already have it and posted a list of all the character name translations.


----------

